# 'Ax Men' star's daughter mauled to death by dog



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

'Ax Men' star's daughter mauled to death by dog
March 1, 2010, 4:27 PM EST

ASTORIA, Ore. (AP) -- Oregon authorities say the 4-year-old daughter of a reality TV show star was mauled to death by the family's Rottweiler.

Clatsop County Sheriff Tom Bergin says Ashlynn Anderson's mother found her badly injured on their lawn in Astoria on Sunday. Ashlynn is the daughter of Jesse Browning, who stars with his father on The History Channel's show about the logging industry called "Ax Men."

She was flown to a Portland hospital and pronounced dead on arrival.

The attack happened four years to the day after officers had taken a Rottweiler from the same home after it bit an adult family member. The two Rottweilers at the Browning home have been quarantined.

................................................................................................................................................
This makes me so angry. They left that child ALONE with the dog. That's almost like rule #1.
Sigh.

Plus it had happened before?!?! They should have learned in the first place,before it was to late.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is really sad but at least it was a rottie and not a APBT. I hate to even say that but our breed doesn't need that type of press


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

It's sad, no matter what breed it was, it should never have been left alone with a child, if it had bitten someone before.(not sure if it was the same dog)

But yes, I've noticed not a lot of news reports on APBT lately.
Here's keeping our fingers crossed~


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Thats a shame no matter what breed.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

That poor little girl.


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> 'Ax Men' star's daughter mauled to death by dog
> March 1, 2010, 4:27 PM EST
> 
> ASTORIA, Ore. (AP) -- Oregon authorities say the 4-year-old daughter of a reality TV show star was mauled to death by the family's Rottweiler.
> ...


Nope it IS rule #1 when you have kids around......dang it!!!! can't believe it.....


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

betsy09 said:


> Nope it IS rule #1 when you have kids around......dang it!!!! can't believe it.....


Ah I thought it might have been. It was either that or dogs~
Well...both is a nono.
Which is why I hope to be able to raise the money to get Bruno a crate soon.:woof:


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats horrible that poor girl such careless parents  we have a rotti and shes great with kids but no matter what you NEVER leave a child alone with a dog. I can't believe some ppl...


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Man, that really sucks. Sorry for the girl and sorry for the dogs.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

am so sorry for their loss... on all levels.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

.... I trust china completly with my kids and she stays outside with matt while he plays cars and batman on her back. Not every dog "cant be trusted". The shame is it happened. Was it the same dog that bite somebody that killed the child? Now if my dog had a bite history then yeah shame on the parents for not supervising

Its sad for any breed.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Very sad story indeed.

How many stories until that Rottweiler becomes a Pit Bull - type dog?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I love that show...don't know why but I got totally sucked in! That really is a shame  poor little girl...


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Very sad story indeed.
> 
> How many stories until that Rottweiler becomes a Pit Bull - type dog?


I won't. Rottweilers are the next scariest dogs next to Pit Bulls. They use to be the Pit Bull not to long ago.

Best wishes to the family. All I can say is how much to you want to bet that the dog was chained in the yard and not given much socialization? People are idiots


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

My personal rule for dogs and kids is never leave a kid and a dog unsupervised, especially a small/young child. One lax moment and this can happen, tragic....this could've been avoided.


----------



## dogo (Sep 12, 2009)

*Sad*

 I love my dog more than anything, but i'm bringing a baby home in a week and even though Cholo is family he will never ever be alone with my daughter. 
Rule numero uno!


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

There are two rotts in my neighborhood. keep in mind that i live in a decent area, and somehow these two got out a few times.....they are friggin huge!!!!! that is one scary sight.....i feel very sorry for the family, what a loss.......my kids are too precious to me to leave them alone with a dog....Even when I take a quick shower, Betsy goes in the crate or in my bedroom with the door closed.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh wow I just heard about this today. Seriously these people are morons their dogs have a history of biting people so they leave their child alone with them this was totally preventable that's what makes me so angry about it ughh


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't understand how the parent of a child could be so ignorant first off,
HA is a terrible thing, but I'd really like to know what triggered it.
not saying that's an excuse for an attack by any means, I would just like to know


----------

